
Cheap Surveillance Camera System [DIY]  - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/cheap-surveillance-camera-system-diy
======
ionela
Cheap Surveillance Camera System [DIY] is another project I am working on. I
plan to build a low-end surveillance camera with lowest BOM cost. The camera
module is made up of a LPC21XX microcontroller, a serial camera. The image
information that comes from the camera is encoded in JPEG, which can be stored
directly into a SD card.

